# R.I.P. Prince



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

So many deaths just this year of artists who touched our lives, makes me feel older than i am sometimes. Please share your memories of favorite artists and performances that live on in your memories.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Merle Haggard


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJlAAWcc7VA


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Maurice White (Earth,Wind,and Fire)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=god7hAPv8f0


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Paul Kantner (Jefferson Airplane)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=god7hAPv8f0


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Glenn Frey


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4ueaD22hg8


----------



## almatias (Nov 16, 2012)

Lemmy (Motorhead)
http://youtu.be/pWB5JZRGl0U


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Dale Griffin (Mott the Hoople)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKDrxRtwG2E


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

David Bowie 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWtsV50_-p4


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Gato Barbieri

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaCVwmJ5m3s


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Phife Dawg (one of original founders of Tribe Called Quest)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZS_uKhNff4


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure which video you posted for Prince (can't get to YouTube from work PC)...but a must watch is the George Harrison tribute of While My Guitar Gently Weeps. Prince has a sweet solo and rips on that guitar


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

bkjay said:


> Thanks for posting these.


my pleasure


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Offroader5 said:


> Not sure which video you posted for Prince (can't get to YouTube from work PC)...but a must watch is the George Harrison tribute of While My Guitar Gently Weeps. Prince has a sweet solo and rips on that guitar


thats the one, just phenomenal.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

If you haven' seen it, Saturday Night Live did a very nice Tribute to Prince. Worth a watch.

I'm not gonna lie...I teared up a few times watching it.


----------



## Desmoire (May 1, 2016)

I was so upset when I heard the news. RIP Prince


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Weird times, I dont know if maybe its the speed at which we get "news" in this day and age, or maybe life is more cyclical than we see, anyway another sad loss of the music community. Nick Menza (Ex. megadeath Drummer),he was only 51, closer to me than i care to think about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_zLOfMF3C0


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

R.I.P. James Woolley formerly of N.I.N.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuoFiIFkdAA&list=PLb1s-9Uz48Q-yigS9MsMstxQ-sKKjgoBq


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

R.I.P. Matt Roberts of Three Doors Down.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp_9yJozwg8


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

R.I.P. Preston Hubbard Fabulous Thunderbords

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDgvkBWByXo


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

R.I.P. Bobby Hutcherson jazz vibraphonist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqEseMoPZ-o


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

R.I.P. Ruby Wilson Queen of Beale Street.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnORGzat9Qs


----------

